# Game #49: Cavs @ Wizards (2/10/2006)



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

_*Game 49*_







*vs*









*Cleveland Cavaliers* *(29-19) @* *Washington Wizards** (24-23)*

_*Friday, February 10, 2006*_
*Time:* 4:00pm PT, 7:00pm ET
*TV:* FSOhio, *NBALP*
*Radio:* *WTAM 1100*
*Location:* *MCI Center*, Washington, D.C.

*Head Coaches*



*Probable Staters*
 
 
 
 
 

*Cleveland Cavaliers Bench*
 

*Washington Wizards Bench*


*Cleveland Cavaliers' Notes*

*** Attack the Wizards at the 4 and 5 positions. Gooden will be tested by Jamison’s active hustle on the other end but the two-headed monster of Gooden and Varejao can help Cleveland will taps, blocks and offensive rebounds. The forwards can win us the game if they play well.

*** Avoid giving up excess penetration. Arenas is going to have a field day and help needs to come early and anticipate, instead of trying to react step for step against a player of Gilbert’s speed.

*** Hope for another near triple-double performance from James. When LeBron plays the all-around game, he’s much deadlier than when he plays to score. Cleveland needs to use James at various points on the floor, make diversions, run options and have good movement so that the Wizards can’t lock down the supporting cast and gear up on James. Coach Brown preaches defense all day but offensive prowess is what Cleveland will need to win this one.

*Washington Wizards’ Notes*

*** Ride Arenas all night. He can easily go for 40 against the Cavaliers, unless Cleveland makes a defensive change and alters their strategy. Force Cleveland’s hand. If the Cavs fail to make adjustments, let Arenas go wild. If Cleveland forces the ball out of Gilbert’s hands and jumps pick-and-rolls early with strong shows, let the other guys pick Cleveland apart.

*** Get the nightly double-double from Jamison and then some. With most of Cleveland’s attention focused on Arenas, it’s the perfect opportunity for Jamison to hit some shots early to catch the Cavaliers by surprise. 

*** Keep the tempo quick. In recent games, the Cavaliers have shown a great knack for winning ugly games of relatively slow pace. Don’t let Cleveland bring the game to occasional crawls that allow them to grind it out with their size and rebounding.

*Overview*

The Cavaliers are currently enjoying a 2-game winning streak and are finding ways to win on the road. That couldn't have come at a better time as Cleveland hits the road again to face the Wizards. Things in Washington are on the upswing, as the team currently owns a 3-game winning streak. Over the course of this recent winning streak, the Wizards averaged 107 points per game. If Cleveland wants to stay in the game, they cannot afford to have those brutally ugly stretches of basketball they're occasionally known to have. Horrible stretches of basketball which reared its ugly head last time out against the Wolves.


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

Remy, did you write those notes yourself???

wow they have a short bench


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Yeah, I wrote those notes after switching back and forth from our game and the Wizards game tonight. The Wizards are looking good. This game is every bit as dangerous as the game with the Wolves was.


----------



## byrondarnell66 (Jul 18, 2004)

Unfortunately for the Wizards, Jared Jeffries will probally start. Should be a good game though. Anyone knows when Hughes will be back?


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

O, you have nba league pass. I wish i still had it, but my cable provider doesnt carry it anymore


----------



## KingoftheCourt23 (Jul 20, 2005)

If we can somehow keep Arenas is check then I think we have a good shot. I hope to see Z play well along with, of course, LeBron. This is important game to keep the streak going strong.


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

THis would be a huge road win. And its always good to have back to back road victories


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Yahoo! | NBA | Cleveland Cavaliers/Washington Wizards Preview (click on picture)*


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

*Re: Yahoo! | NBA | Cleveland Cavaliers/Washington Wizards Preview (click on picture)*

I was just looking at Gilbert Arenas's stats, and its crazy that he didnt make the allstar team


----------



## KingoftheCourt23 (Jul 20, 2005)

Yeah he definitely got snubbed. he will probably be mad and try to go off on us. I wonder if LeBron wil guard him. This is another road test. Hopefully the team will start becoming more comfortable on the road.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Right now both teams are shooting well. At least Cleveland is off to a decent start, unlike last game.

Cleveland is running plays and most of the shots taken have been good ones, even those they missed. Nothing seems forced-that's what you want to see.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Talk about a high-scoring affair. Lots of action in the opening quarter. Very entertaining thus far.

Cleveland leads by 4 points (32-28) at the end of the first quarter.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Eric Snow hit a 3-ball. LOL


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Cleveland had a nice lead but it's been reduced by the surging Wizards.

- LeBron needs to go inside more like he did on the last play. His jumper isn't good thus far. But James change switch gears from one half to the next, so if the jumper comes in the second half, then the outside assault is fine. But we may be looking at a night where LeBron just needs to forget it.

- Keep passing and running plays. The Wizards can keep this pace up all night. Whether we can or not will depend on the 3-ball and movement.

Cleveland leads by 2 points at halftime (51-49).


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

The 3rd quarter was ugly. The Wizards came out red hot and Cleveland was chucking up bricks. But the Cavaliers finished the quarter relatively strong to stay within distance for the final quarter. Cleveland finished on a 7-0 run.

Cleveland trails by 3 at the end of the third quarter (71-74).


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Down by 5 now with 9:5 to go. Game is still within reach but need someone to step it up


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Big Z thrown out of the game.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Crap Z just got tagged with a T and is now out of the game.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Still plenty of time to make a run


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

D. Jones with a big 3 and we're down by 3 till Jamison hits a 3 pointer. 

We should put Lebron onto Jamison


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

God Lebron how can you miss 2ft's: luckily Marshall hit a 3 off the miss. But then Jamison hits a 3.

Please change the defense up on Jamison


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

OMG: why do you foul a 3pt shooter? That's 3 foul shots for Jamison. God Brown trusts Marshall way too much on D: he's terrible against anybody with quickness


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Kind of a meltdown there defensively. How do you leave Jamison wide open from 3 the way he's been shooting it on 3 straight trips down the basket.

The Cavs are good at shooting themselves in the foot.

And Lebron has no shot tonight. He needs to get in the gym and get his shot worked out again. Because he's been awful with his shot the last two games. Good overall game, but the shooting has been hideous.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Now we're down by 9 and we're running out of time - terrible D and foul by Marshall


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Game over on an Arenas three.

Lebron FG% has been terrible. He needs to improve it or we're going to be in trouble


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Box Score*

*Washington 101, Cleveland 89*


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Thank GOd i was drunk last night and i didnt really get to observe the 2nd half. I watched it but at a bar i really couldnt throw my beer at the TV and tell Mike Brown too even try Graham on Jamison or something, damn try something different.

Also Lebron took wayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy to many jumpers


----------



## KingoftheCourt23 (Jul 20, 2005)

Well I missed this game but it looks like I didnt miss much. Its kinda dissappointing for them to lose to the Wizards but if they come back tonite and get a win at home it will all be better.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Beacon Journal | 02/11/2006 | Cavs lifeless against Wizards*












> *Cavs lifeless against Wizards*
> *James has off night, limited to 18 points*
> 
> By Brian Windhorst
> ...


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Technically knocked out*












> _LeBron James is fouled by Washington Wizards’ Brendan Haywood, right, as Gilbert Arenas (0) watches during the fourth quarter of the Wizards’ 101-89 win in Washington on Friday._
> 
> *Technically knocked out*
> *T’s trip up Z; James 6-of-23; Arenas 32
> ...


----------

